# please ID



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

will it be a sanchiez or medinai?


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

wilddog...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like S. medinai.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

the fish is said to come from Brazil .


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zhelmet Posted Today, 09:14 AM
> the fish is said to come from Brazil .


Unless you pull it out yourself, no way of telling that from a photo.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

the fish seller said so. will it be a little help for the ID?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zhelmet Posted Today, 10:02 AM
> the fish seller said so. will it be a little help for the ID?


Only if he pulled it himself and is credible.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im in no whay an expert but that does not look like a sanch so imo medinai.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> im in no whay an expert but that does not look like a sanch so imo medinai.


x2


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought medinai was from Venesuala. Asside from the slight band on the tail...I think the fish looks like eigenmanni.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 03:08 PM
> I thought medinai was from Venesuala. Asside from the slight band on the tail...I think the fish looks like eigenmanni.


Yes, S. medinai is Venezuela, but on this fish, the caudal band is bit off, but regenerating the black border. I also said regarding the dealer; _Only if he pulled it himself and is credible_ regarding the where the fish was collected. If the fish is not from Venezuela, then that eliminates S. medinai. If the fish is from Brazil, then that fish is not S. sanchezi. The fish is not S. eigenmanni because it doesn't meet the description for that species.

I said "looks like" regarding S. medinai, not the same as _ID complete._









Its not unusual for dealers to say that piranhas came from such and such a place referring to the exporter in the country it comes from than it is to say for certain what river or country it was collected from. In this case, the collection point is shady.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

new picture


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

why...are...u...holding...the...fish


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya i was thinking the same thing, i wouldnt hold any of my fish


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

lawl, rookie mistake?

I think it is a S. sanchezi going by the new pics btw.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like a S. Sanchezi too me.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Holding the fish is not bad for the fish ime


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> Holding the fish is not bad for the fish ime


Care to elaberate a bit more as to why this is your thinking?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Holding the fish is not bad for the fish ime


Care to elaberate a bit more as to why this is your thinking?
[/quote]
well if you know how to do it...it doesn't seem to harm the fish...what else would you like to know?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> Holding the fish is not bad for the fish ime


Care to elaberate a bit more as to why this is your thinking?
[/quote]
well if you know how to do it...it doesn't seem to harm the fish...what else would you like to know?
[/quote]

Touching a fish is never good sir-It removes the slime coat-Makeing it more acceptable to getting an infection-Along with other possibilities as well-


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> Holding the fish is not bad for the fish ime


Care to elaberate a bit more as to why this is your thinking?
[/quote]
well if you know how to do it...it doesn't seem to harm the fish...what else would you like to know?
[/quote]

o really? u can hold a fish so it doesnt damage u, yes but when ur holding it as pictured, ur taking off its slime coat, which is it's Protectant....and leaves it open for infections/diseases....ever thought of that?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wish i had a slime coat.

anywho i think its a medinai


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

dweizoro said:


> new picture
> 
> View attachment 143115
> 
> ...


I hope u at least rinsed your hands off good under some running water befor doing this. I dissagree with this kind of handling of aquarium fish. You have a nice looking piranha though. I would definately say medinai.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

While it does remove some slime coat...I've never had a fish I've handled get sick or infected from it...I dont play with them, and I don't pick them up routinely either...I guess I'm showing off when I'm moving them around...


----------

